# Growth predictions on cold front in southwest missouri



## 417phillips (Apr 4, 2014)

Temperatures are dropping around here, what will happen with the Morel population? Are we done for the season!?  Curious to know what others think.


----------



## cleverhunter (Apr 27, 2014)

I was also wondering!! I will go out Sunday though and check. Hopefully the warmth this weekend make them pop back out??


----------



## 417phillips (Apr 4, 2014)

I hope so, but I'm really not experienced enough to know. I think this weather will slow growth, and I'm just not convinced they will come back up with warmer weather. Positive comments will raise my hopes though!


----------



## soncerea (Apr 11, 2014)

34 yellows found in Cole county today


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

(st charles/st. louis) i think the bottoms are almost done, the hills will be poppin before too long. this cold shouldnt do anything except slow their growth, prolong the season, and give us a chance to pick some that would have otherwise reached maturity and dried up


----------

